# Dark armpits....



## jess98765 (Sep 17, 2006)

ok, i'm really embarassed talking about this, but i've just come to breaking point stressing over this particular matter, so i need help!!!
I've had dark armpits for like ages and cos its reaching summer where i'm living, the thought of wearing singlets, tank tops etc... frightens me cos i have these dark armpits....
So, i was just wondering how to "treat" this problem- i.e reduce the darkness and was wondering also what actually causes this problem
Thanks girls for your help


----------



## pr1nces583 (Sep 17, 2006)

its caused by the skin rubbing together, as it naturally does under your arms and i think its quite common. im not sure what can be done to help it tho, maybe someone else will be able to help you with that


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 17, 2006)

Not the same thing exactly, but I have VERY DARK elbows and knees.  (I'm Italian) I don't know what to do about it, but I was thinking consulting a dermatoligist and getting hydrocortizone/hydroquinone cream to lighten them up a little bit.  

I am also bothered by it, but not enough to hid my body.  Long sleeves year round - no thanks.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 17, 2006)

yeh I would totally talk to a dermotologist in your area.

A friend of mine has a similar problem, only she gets shadow from shaving.  Like 5pm shadow in her armpits.  Wheras I can not shave under my arms for like a week, and I wont even notice anything but a very very light stubble.

But they prolly have solutions for both


----------



## aeni (Sep 17, 2006)

Sounds like it's time to see a dermatologist if this has been going on for awhile and its progressing. 

Other than that, try skin lightening creams found mainly in your supermarket or Sally Hansen Supply stores.  Lemon on the elbows trick tends to work for many, but I don't know if you want to smell lemoney fresh!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Sep 23, 2006)

yep, you might want to see a dermatologist for that. it sounds like hyperpigmentation to me. hyperpigmentation can he caused by trauma to the area by things like razor burn or waxing.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_A friend of mine has a similar problem, only she gets shadow from shaving.  Like 5pm shadow in her armpits.  Wheras I can not shave under my arms for like a week, and I wont even notice anything but a very very light stubble._

 

thats exactly what i get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 while it may seem a bit outrageous, i pluck the ones that grow the fastest. right before i shave again, i look and see which ones grew a lot, and pluck them. its crazy i know, but at least i feel like im doing something to help it. surprisingly, it doesnt bother me that much (but c'mon, i'd rather not have them.) 

try to realize that you probably notice it a lot more than anyone else does...but if it continues bothering you, you might want to talk to a derm. let me how it goes if you do!


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks girlies for all your suggetions.  just recently i've taken up waxing my armpit hair! ouch, yea i know, but amazingly enough, it's reduced the "darkness" under there tremedously...like you hardly notice it anymore.  Waxing plus daily exfoliating works wonders.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope this helps all that are wondering too


----------



## GalleyGirl (Sep 29, 2006)

I read once that putting Retin-A on them will lighten them too. Of course this probably doesn't help unless you use Retin-A for your face already, but its worked for me.


----------



## bzgal (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok, there are a couple of things. Have you noticed women that get waxed aren't dark underneath their arms? It's because the old skin cells are being removed. I was told by an esthetician that if you exfoliate under your arms it would lighten. Let's face it...before knowing this that was never a place I even considered exfoliating. As for the dark knees and elbows, try lemon juice. It has totally worked wonders for me and hopefully it will for you too. Just cut a lemon in half and rub it on.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_I read once that putting Retin-A on them will lighten them too. Of course this probably doesn't help unless you use Retin-A for your face already, but its worked for me._

 
you shouldn't wax in areas you use retin-a. retin-a thins the skin and waxing where you have used it can lead to skin-lifting and scarring.


----------

